

Is this the world's weirdest instrument?    - rei999
http://www.cnn.com/2013/06/27/tech/innovation/artiphon-instrument-1-iphone/

======
e3pi
"...how does it sound? According to Butera, the instrument "can sound like
anything you want." So if you are in the market for a harp that plays like a
violin and looks like a space-age guitar, Artiphon's new Instrument 1 may be
the one instrument for you."

AK-47000? Release 2.0 with meo, leap motion would appear a nice and nautural
marriage.

